
Detroit's Historic United Sound Systems Recording Studio Saved by State - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/detroit/2019/01/11/united-sound-recording-studio-saved-mdot/2549585002/
======
rmason
This is a unique Detroit story, USS was actually saved twice. The first time
was by a large drug dealer who bought and restored it. He got the building
declared as historic and began tours for the public. The second time by the
state which is merely moving it out of the way of a new freeway.

